# Its spalted!!!! Now what?



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

A buddy of told me he had some firewood just laying around in his yard and said I could have it. He said its been laying out there for about 3 years. 
I hesitated for a minute and thought, then I have to split it and stack it, bla,bla,bla. Lol. I asked him what kind of tree it was? He said it was maple. Cool!!!!
So I took it and cut into it and yea it's spalted. Now what? Not sure what to do with it and how can I cut it up to make blocks out of it. Any thoughts on what I can do with it? 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Well. The bookmatched chunks could make two table legs.
The rest being end grain? Dunno without some thought.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It's hard to tell from the pictures Dominick, but there looks like there is a heck of a lot of checking going on there. If the checking is as bad as what my eyes see it as, you may have nothing more that pretty firewood and a few pen turning blanks.
(I hope I'm wrong on this one)


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Aard has the fix for this.....plwood backing with several cookies as table top.....crotch legs. Kenbo I've got several large cookies that were on this order of looks and checking,they seem solid....I'm going for an unbacked coffee or end table.

Hey Dom, I seen somewhere they kreg screwed top togethr from bottom side andleft the holes....glass top.....put four smaller ones on corners to hold glass afloat and stagger the other hieghts under the glass....these cookies too purdy not to showoff...There you go....you asked ....and you received:laughing::laughing:.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> Well. The bookmatched chunks could make two table legs.
> The rest being end grain? Dunno without some thought.


Those book matched chunks are only about 12-15" long. Maybe smaller. So I don't know about that. Just because Im showing end grain, means nothing. Long grain is what you would want to see. I'm showing end grain to show its spalted? To small for tops, but not to small for others.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> It's hard to tell from the pictures Dominick, but there looks like there is a heck of a lot of checking going on there. If the checking is as bad as what my eyes see it as, you may have nothing more that pretty firewood and a few pen turning blanks.
> (I hope I'm wrong on this one)


Yes there is some checking in there, but there is some that seem to be pretty sound. That's what I'm thinking of, is pen blanks,knife scales, or even some small boxes? Who knows? Until I take it to the band saw? I don't have a lathe. Just wondering if I should 1/4 these and then block them out? What's the best way to go about these? I don't want to burn them, I have plenty if other stuff to burn. Lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tennessee Tim said:


> Aard has the fix for this.....plwood backing with several cookies as table top.....crotch legs. Kenbo I've got several large cookies that were on this order of looks and checking,they seem solid....I'm going for an unbacked coffee or end table.
> 
> Hey Dom, I seen somewhere they kreg screwed top togethr from bottom side andleft the holes....glass top.....put four smaller ones on corners to hold glass afloat and stagger the other hieghts under the glass....these cookies too purdy not to showoff...There you go....you asked ....and you received:laughing::laughing:.
> 
> ...


Plywood backing? Lol , bite your tongue Tim. Lol
No I'm not thinking cookies on these being only about 12" in diameter. Thinking more on the lines for turning blocks and what not? 
You sure have a wild imagination and an eye for beauty, but I'm staying strong on this one. 
Glass and all that stuff?.....,aardvark !!!!!
He's picking on me. Lol


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

(Ha!)Hey HEY H E Y !
Plywood is wood. It's also stable. I use it in areas where it's unseen.
I used it on that Cherry of Tims, because the piece on it's own was actually flexible, and I was afraid I'd break it without backing.

12" -15" on those bookmatched pieces almost makes if for coffee table or seating height legs which is optimally 17" tall(give or take an inch...seating is closer to 18"). Say 14" pieces and a 3" top makes it.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Misjudged the cookie thickness from the drool on the screen. Plywood is for the "I'm going to save this"...not a primary building concept for me.....GLASS....Aard shake him, he's out of my reach...remind him he uses steel in his now (screws and anchors):laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:. Primary items (like colors)...WOOD, STEEL, GLASS......and STONE.

I'm glad were on a site we can be serious about our passion for wood and have a great time.

Everyone have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Lol. Your killin me Tim. 
Those two little pieces may be a small side table. 
I'm going to try cutting them up into blocks and see what happens I guess. 
Like kenbo said, it just might me pretty firewood. Lol. 
Or I could cut them into cookies and do my bathroom floor at the cabin like my bathroom floor here at home. 
Stay tuned.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Are those easy to seal...love that floor.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tennessee Tim said:


> Are those easy to seal...love that floor.
> 
> Have a Blessed and Prosperous evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
> Tim


Thanks Tim. I just hand rub BLO on it every once in awhile.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

What did you grout that floor with Dom? I like that floor!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> What did you grout that floor with Dom? I like that floor!


I didn't do the floor. I can't take the credit for that. I'm to honest. Lol 
The wife had that done before I met her. I believe it's mortar or cement? I have no clue. 
Thought I may do that to my bathroom at the cabin. Who knows? 
Thanks though.


----------

